# Access problems



## Wardy (5 Jan 2011)

I'm wondering if I'm alone in experiencing problems accessing Cycle Chat. Several times running now I've managed to get onto the home page but any attempt to go to a different page (say Touring) and I get the "IE cannot display the webpage" message. After that, I am unable to get back to the home page for some time. I don't have this problem with any other web shortcuts from my Desktop.


----------



## Shaun (5 Jan 2011)

Have you tried deleting your CC cookie?

Scroll to the bottom of any page and click the link "Delete My Cookies". You'll be logged out, so log back in again and see if they helps.

If not, let me know and we'll look at other possibilities.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Wardy (7 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> Have you tried deleting your CC cookie?
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of any page and click the link "Delete My Cookies". You'll be logged out, so log back in again and see if they helps.
> 
> ...



Thanks Shaun. Yes I tried that. It seems to be an intermittent problem. I get the same thing whether using my pc or netbook. Twice this evening, I've been on the bikes, equipment etc page and tried to get back to the main forum page using the back button and it's come up with he same IE error message. Luckily, I've managed to get back to the website using my Desktop sortcut. The problem seems unique to Cycle Chat. Weird!


----------



## Shaun (8 Jan 2011)

What operating system and browser version are you using?

And have you tried an alternative browser - Firefox for example?

If you're using IE6 you will need to use the IP.Board skin as it's the only skin that supports it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Wardy (9 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> What operating system and browser version are you using?
> 
> And have you tried an alternative browser - Firefox for example?
> 
> ...



I'm using XP and IE8 Shaun. Tried responding to your query and got same problem - "IE cannot display the webpage". Then, if I try the back button or if I close the webpage and try again from my Desktop shortcut I get "IE could not connect to www.cyclechat.net" until I try a different website first. Gnash, gnash! Cheers, Wardy


----------



## Shaun (10 Jan 2011)

Okay, just to rule out the server IP address / routing etc. can you pop over to www.qango.com and have a good browse around the category pages and do a search, and let me know if it works okay for you?

If Qango is nice and fast (and clitch free) for you, then we can localise it to CC and work from there.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Wardy (11 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> Okay, just to rule out the server IP address / routing etc. can you pop over to www.qango.com and have a good browse around the category pages and do a search, and let me know if it works okay for you?
> 
> If Qango is nice and fast (and clitch free) for you, then we can localise it to CC and work from there.
> 
> ...



Hi Shaun. Yes, that website works a treat, just like any others I have as Desktop shortcuts. For example, I use CTC, Google, Ebay, Royal Mail, YouTube quite a lot and don't have this problem with them. Sometimes I can get to the main CycleChat Forums ok but then often cannot go to 
another page within this. If I exit everything and then try to access the main forum page again I often can't unless I first use a different website. Similarly, (and I've often had to try several times first) I can get as far as replying to a post but as soon as I click on Add Reply I'll get the error message.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jan 2011)

I suspect IE is the problem. Do you have Mozilla Firefox or Safari installed?

If not, would you be prepared to install one of them so we can compare it's access to CC against your IE install?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Wardy (13 Jan 2011)

Thanks Shaun but I'd rather not try a different browser. Particularly as my IE doesn't have a problem with any other website I've used. Guess I'll just have to accept there's going to be an intermittent problem. Cheers, Wardy (5th attempt!)


----------



## Wardy (13 Jan 2011)

By the way Shaun, the 5th attempt worked using the Fast Reply option. Cheers, Wardy


----------



## Shaun (13 Jan 2011)

I'm fairly sure it's an IE issue on your PC - purely on the basis that no one else seems to be having this problem - so do you have any toolbars or add-ons installed that you could temporarily disable to see if they make a different?

Tools > Internet Options > Programs > Manage add-ons

One other thing you could try - visit the CC homepage and press *CTRL + R* to force a fresh copy of all the site HTML, javascript, images, etc. to be downloaded. There might be a corrupt file that your browser keeps using, which would be replaced by this step. Do CTRL + R on a thread view page too just to download the reply form javascript too.

Let me know if either of those things help at all?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Wardy (13 Jan 2011)

Thanks for that Shaun. I deleted one recent add-on and then did the CTRL+R thing. The latter took ages to go thru and ended with "Done, but wit errors on page". However, I was able to do a post ok! Cheers, Wardy


----------

